# Hedgie seems lethargic



## sallyandwalter (Sep 4, 2014)

I got Walter from a friend at the end of August. My friend had him for six months and didn't know his age at the time of acquiring him. The person who'd had him before that didn't know his age either. The friend who gave Walter to me thinks he's probably about two or three. 

He and I are getting along alright. He's my first hedgehog, and he isn't used to socializing with humans whatsoever so I try to bear both those things in mind when it comes to my relationship with him. He lets me touch his ears, nose and feet occasionally and I've successfully clipped his nails. He's still a skittish, but that's hedgies. 

When I first got him, he ran on his wheel incessantly. He probably does it about 85% less now. I don't know why- I take him out for an hour or two each day but he doesn't run around, mostly he just hides the whole time. I notice he sleeps A LOT- most of the night AND most of the day. I'm a bit worried. What types of things cause hedgehog lethargy? I mentioned his age at the beginning because I considered the possibility that he could be old.


----------



## Dgameman1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Do you know the temperature of his cage? 
Has he been eating? 
Has he been drinking? 

My hedgehog is currently 13 weeks old and when I first got him he kept playing on his wheel but now he just chills on me and sniffs and then falls asleep.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

What's the temperature of his cage? What kind of heating set up do you have for him?

If it's too cold, he might become slower and try to hibernate (which can be deadly).


----------



## sallyandwalter (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks to both Draenog Dgameman1 for your replies. I don't know the exact temperature of his cage, but I read about hedgehog hibernation and promptly put him right next to my heat register which is quite large. He's in my bedroom with me, I have the thermostat turned up to 26 degrees c. I can tell when he's cold because in the night he will wrap himself in his blanket instead of just laying underneath. But he's been laying underneath the blanket lately, which is a good sign. His tummy is also warm.

He has been both eating and drinking, but not eating as much as he once did. I did switch his food gradually from a cat food my friend was feeding him (I don't know the brand, unfortunately, it was just given to me in a tupperware container) to something I found at my local pet store called "'Nutrient Rich' Hedgehog Diet"; at first I figured he wasn't eating as much because perhaps the food truly was more nutrient rich than what he had been eating before. But this coupled with his inactivity has me a bit concerned. 

But Dgameman1's reply has sort of soothed my worried mind. Perhaps he finds being out of his cage with me stimulating enough and no longer feels the need to run so much? Maybe I'm just an over bearing mom.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

You need to have a thermometer in his cage so you can read the exact temperature. The thermostat in the room won't be good enough. It can be a couple degrees colder or warmer in different spots in the room. You will most likely need a heating set up, most people use CHEs (ceramic heat emitters). Only use them with a thermostat to regulate the temperature so it won't overheat. It's very easy to use, and the thermostat will turn it off when it's warm enough and on again when it's too cold.
A warm belly doesn't always mean it's okay, they don't need to go into full blown hibernation; if it's just a little bit too cold, they will simply become lethargic, eat less, and if it's getting colder they can start to wobble and finally try to go into hibernation. 

They are very good at hiding any illnesses so it can be hard to figure out sometimes. 

Most hedgehog food is complete garbage (it's more a marketing thing than good for the animal), it would be better to switch him over to high quality cat food. I looked up the brand and the first couple of ingredients are pretty crappy... all fillers and by-products, exactly what you don't want in a food.


----------



## sallyandwalter (Sep 4, 2014)

I will get a thermometer as soon as I can. Is there a reason a CHE would be a better option than a regular space heater or a heating lamp? 

Thank you for all your help and information. I will start researching good cat foods straight off.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

A space heater can work as well, but they're more expensive to run. Especially when you have just one hedgehog. Most people opt for a CHE set up not only because of the costs but also because they don't want to live in constant 24+ C heat day and night. If you are not bothered by it, a space heater would be fine. 
If you use a heat lamp it needs to be one that doesn't give off any light (not red light either) and a CHE only gives off heat. 

There is a list of suitable cat foods here on the forum, I'll see if I can find it for you!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Some info about nutrition: http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...3034-beginner-s-guide-hedgehog-nutrition.html

Cat food list (mostly US/Canada/UK brands): http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/12-dry-cat-food-list.html

Some more information about heating with various options: http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/113-heating/4048-heating-your-hedgehog-s-cage-simplified.html

Not sure if you know this book already, but it's a great book for both old and new hedgehog owners. It's a free download and has tons of information: http://www.westcoasthedgehogs.com/files/hedgehogbook/download.html


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Do you have a light schedule for your hedgehog? Its not normal for them to be lethargic like that, if you can't find a reason for it I would get him to a vet for a check up.


----------

